

Ask HN: Upvote not working? - devgutt

Hello, I have just launched my startup here and some users reported me that they couldn't get upvoting my threat. Is this a bug or is there a limited time to upvote?
======
t0
Brand new accounts can't. You need a couple of karma points. Asking for
upvotes or upvoting a certain person isn't really fair.

------
wmf
Sometimes people aren't allowed to vote to prevent gaming the system. There's
nothing you can do about it.

